# Doomrider's backstory?



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am sure you all know Doomrider.
If ya don't shame on you.

In my oppinion, the most awesome daemon prince in the Warhammer 40k universe, he rides a bike and is armed with a badass sword... and can disappear the very turn he is summoned.

However, my question is as follows:
Is there a backstory for him? Ya know, who and what he was, before he was elevated to the status of daemon prince by mistress Slaanesh?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This would seem to be going back quite awhile in fluff, personally I'd never heard of him till now. Just checked lexicanum and they have very little beyond what you've said already. I guess that means there is a blank sheet for you to go to work with here, have fun!


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, goody!
Finally something to break all that sillyness in my other Warhammer fanfic.

He is my second favorite character in the entire universe, after Ahriman of the Thousand Sons.
Yup, I love Chaos!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

_*
He Does Cocaaaaaaaaine!!!!!*_


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

*And his head's on FIIIIIREEEEEE!!!!!*

Yeah, that's another awesome thing about him.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

GW never explained anything about him, other than give us a description.

A very open ended character.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

He does cocaine, and his head is on fire. What more do you need to know?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

He rides the only Harley left in the dark grim future.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

sounds to me like a GW member watched ghost rider one night pissed, woke up the next day and remembered something about a dude with his head on fire riding a bike and thought it was an original idea. EDIT: just checked him out on lexi - character seems a bit... i dont know... 'lame' to me. does anyone else get a try hard feeling from the doom rider character?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

He's a rip-off, but he's still better than Failabbaddon!
Also, I dunno, I think he looks cool. Especially in these illustrations:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

They should bring him back.

Khan's Rival (Y)

40k biker gang wars expansion? Yes please.


----------

